# Albion slk ultima and Albion platinum ultima is there a difference?



## CleverHorses (29 October 2009)

Just I rode in the Albion Platinum ultima the other day and loved it. But i'm getting confused on whether the platinum is that different from slk ultima. 
Can anyone help me?

Thanks


----------



## katelarge (29 October 2009)

The Platinum is adjustable and the SLK Ultima isn't. Platinum has silver coloured nail heads, and costs a lot more!


----------



## CleverHorses (29 October 2009)

I know that the platinum is adjustable but is the whole style of the saddle different to the slk ultima?  or is it simply same sadde one adjustable other not?
Just seen pics of both and thought they both look very different, but could be very wrong.


----------



## katelarge (29 October 2009)

Hmmm, I've only ever owned the Platinum so not sure - I thought they were the same but thinking about it, I think the Platinum may have the knee flaps more moulded around the knee blocks than the SLK? 
Sometimes pictures on websites can be really misleading if they're taken from a funny angle, so it might be worth going to a saddlers that holds a good selection so you can compare them first hand. Or call Albion? They are usually good at answering queries.
The Platinums are starting to pop up second hand now, you could get one for about £1000 - I sold mine a few months ago. They're still more than the SLKs but given the adjustability I think it's worth it.


----------



## sarahhelen1977 (29 October 2009)

I believe they are the same, just with an adjustable head plate on the platinum. Are the SLKs on the Genesis tree too? I have an Ultima platinum for my boy and LOVE it!! Had to get platinum because he is only 4 and I don't intend to buy another new saddle for him - this one can grow with him!


----------



## Stoxx (30 October 2009)

The way I see it is you have the SLK, the Ultima and the Platinum.
All very similar, however with the Ultima the saddle flaps are shaped around the blocks which they are not on the SLK, also I think it is a different leather to the SLK.
Then the platinum is an adjustable version of the Ultima.


----------



## maginn (30 October 2009)

I emailed Albion about the Platinium &amp; this is what they sent back:

The Platinum Ultima has evolved as a direct result of riders demanding that Albion solves the difficulties in maintaining a perfect saddle fit and balance for the new generation of competition snaffle. These horses continually change shape due to maturity, schooling and nutrition therefore greater flexibility within saddle fitting has become essential. Correct fitting promotes symmetrical muscle development and encourages resistance free training.

            To maintain correct fit and balance, Albion has chosen to incorporate the genesis tri form tree, a traditional tree with completely interchangeable head fittings. This allows the saddle fitter to select and change, if necessary, the fit of the tree when measuring the horse. In conjunction with genesis, Albions unique switch panel system allows a simple exchange of panels that will ensure the correct balance of the saddle through all phases of a horses development.   

            The Platinum Ultima retains the classic styling, comfort and security of the original SLK Ultima whilst providing fast and effective fitting solutions without compromise to horse and rider.


----------



## CleverHorses (30 October 2009)

Thanks thats brilliant


----------

